# SOLD Whitewater cataraft, frame and oars in Charlotte NC



## AaronNC (Oct 15, 2020)

16’ Sotar or 18’ Maravia for sale


Frames, gear and partially inflated tubes are stored in my garage in Charlotte NC. I am selling my whitewater rafts and gear. I did about a dozen epic multi day trips in the early 2000s. A shoulder injury has prevented me from rowing lately. These rafts were not created to live in a garage.

18’ Maravia cataraft (blue) with a custom aluminum breakdown frame from down river equipment company in Colorado. 16’ Sotar cataract (yellow) with a one piece powder coated frame with webbing floor and seat. 5 oars, 5 guide NRS paddle, an elevated fire pan and an ammo can groover are all available.

These are high quality / commercial quality rigs. Over $15,000 worth of gear.

will sell items for approximately 25% of the MSRP. Some of the gear is listed below.

price quantity MSRP 75% depreciation link
DRE frame 1340 1 1340 $335








Down River Equipment Down River Deso 5-Bay Cataraft Frame XD Cataraft Frames at Down River Equipment


Down River Equipment Down River Deso 5-Bay Cataraft Frame XD Cataraft Frames at Down River Equipment




www.downriverequip.com





DRE frame 350 1 350 $87.5
custom rear frame extension

Outfitter paddles 60 5 300 75




__





Down River Equipment







www.downriverequip.com





Cataract Oar Shafts 229 2 458 $114.5








Cataract Oars Cataract SGX Oar Shaft, 11ft Oars at Down River Equipment


Cataract Oars Cataract SGX Oar Shaft, 11ft Oars at Down River Equipment




www.downriverequip.com





Oar Shafts 110 3 330 $82.5








Carlisle Carlisle Extra Heavy Duty Raft Oar Shaft Oars at Down River Equipment


Carlisle Carlisle Extra Heavy Duty Raft Oar Shaft Oars at Down River Equipment




www.downriverequip.com






Sotar Cat 3685 1 3685 $921.25








SOTAR ST 15'6" Classic Cat


** Due to high demand and length of queue our lead-times are longer than usual. Please call before placing your order ** SOTAR ST 15'6" Classic Cat The ST was the first all-welded cat . It is also the first design to use the revolutionary continuous-curve tube shape. All SOTAR inflatables are...




sotar.com





Custom Predator frame 3500 1 3500 $875








Predator 3 Bay Cat Frame


SOTAR Predator 3 Bay Cat Frame Our most popular cat frame is the Predator 3 Bay frame. This all welded aluminum frame comes standard with two removable dry boxes, adjustable seat mount, cooler bay, beaver tail, adjustable foot bar, and a fully webbed floor. Best suited for 14' - 16' tubes...




sotar.com





Maravia 18' 4500 1 4500 $1125








18 x 26 | Maravia Rafts


This big girl is built for you to pull on the big person pants and get yourself into the Grand Canyon. 18' of top performance tubes ready to load up for your 21 day excursion or pack your river couch on the back and load her up with 14 of your favorite friends and see how well they can hold on...




www.maravia.com





Thanks.


----------



## P J (Dec 1, 2020)

AaronNC said:


> 16’ Sotar or 18’ Maravia for sale
> 
> 
> Frames, gear and partially inflated tubes are stored in my garage in Charlotte NC. I am selling my whitewater rafts and gear. I did about a dozen epic multi day trips in the early 2000s. A shoulder injury has prevented me from rowing lately. These rafts were not created to live in a garage.
> ...


Hello Aaron, I am very interested in the 18' Maravia cat and the 5 bay frame. I have a spring canyon trip and Sotar can't get me bigger tubes until summer. you can email me or text 831 917-8708 [email protected]. 


I am recently retired and could travel to pick this gear up. I am on the west coast now.
Thanks, Paul Johnson


----------



## bkirkby (May 26, 2021)

Hey AaronNC,
Any chance you still have the DRE Desiertos frame? I’m interested if you do.
928.607.8792



AaronNC said:


> 16’ Sotar or 18’ Maravia for sale
> 
> 
> Frames, gear and partially inflated tubes are stored in my garage in Charlotte NC. I am selling my whitewater rafts and gear. I did about a dozen epic multi day trips in the early 2000s. A shoulder injury has prevented me from rowing lately. These rafts were not created to live in a garage.
> ...


----------

